# Best load for bear???



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Left hand or right hand?

:lol:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

:huh: I don't get it.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I prefer the left hand and a big toe tickle 8)


----------



## donaldcolvin (Oct 29, 2009)

spentwings said:


> :huh: I don't get it.


me eather wat is he talking about


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know about all that, but the one I shot this year was with my flintlock .58 cal early virginia rifle with 90grns of 3f black powder and a patched round ball. It broke both shoulders and exited. The bear was cinnamon colored with a blonde stripe on it's back and a white diamond on it's chest.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

1982 Remington 700BDL 243 85gr serria HPBT game king. Bear weighed 358 pounds and was 3 years old.

 Al


----------

